# Create a Playlist: Seasons



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

In the age of Spotify and ITunes, playlists are a great way to explore and share music. So with that in mind...

Create a playlist (you would actually listen to ) based on seasons. (Yes, there’s more out there than just Vivaldi )

Guidelines:
* Title your playlist 
* No fewer than 4 works
* No more than 12 works

Optional: 
* Create in Spotify or YouTube and provide a link


Any notes on the compositions are appreciated.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's my stab at this oh-so-popular thread of mine:

Spring: The Rite of Spring
Summer: Summertime from Porgy and Bess by Gershwin
Fall: Autumnal Sketch by Prokofiev
Winter: Winter Fragments by Murail


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's mine!

Spring:Chopin Ballade no.3 





Summer: The Beethoven Pastoral Sonata.





Autumn: My own Prelude in E flat, Nov. 8th 





Winter: My arrangement of Carol of the Bells


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Spring: Mahler, Symphony No. 1, 1st movement
Summer: Knoxville, Summer of 1915
Fall: Morton Gould, Fall River Legend (just for the name!)
Winter: Prokofiev, Battle on the Ice, from Alexander Nevsky


----------

